# Honda EU2200i - Maintenance Questions



## Toolworker (Jul 15, 2019)

Please excuse a couple of ignorant questions from a first-time generator owner.

The EU2200i manual says for storage, drain the carburetor float bowl by loosening the carburetor drain screw, then unplug the spark plug, turn it on, and pull the starter cord 3 to 4 times.

When I loosen the screw, no fuel comes out. Then when I pull the starter cord, fuel comes out every time I pull it, 5 or 6 times. Is the fuel supposed to stop eventually?

Second question: The manual says to clean the air filter every 50 hours. It's not dusty here, and a paper towel rubbed lightly on the filter comes away a little oily but clean. How important is it to clean the filter?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

If you run the generator with the fuel shut off, until it dies, there is usually a couple drops of gas that'll come out of the carb bowl. It's unusual that it doesn't, but that's no big deal.

If the air filter doesn't look dirty, don't worry about it until it is. Some people here clean them, some just replace them. I'm in the lazy latter. But it depends on your environment.

The most important thing you can do is break it in nicely. Change the oil. Maybe move to synthetic. And get a magnetic dipstick to pull any metal fibers out. After those first 15-20 hours, you're good to go.


----------



## Toolworker (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.

Any advice on gas continuing to come out when I drain the carburetor bowl by pulling the cord with the spark plug disconnected?



Robh said:


> The most important thing you can do is break it in nicely. Change the oil. Maybe move to synthetic. And get a magnetic dipstick to pull any metal fibers out. After those first 15-20 hours, you're good to go.


Oops. I did start it off with Mobil 1 oil. But I had 10 hours on it when the power went out here in Northern California, and had to run it for two days. So I didn't change the oil until 50 hours. Wish I'd known about the magnetic dipstick before that. But I'll get one now.

The EU2200i is supposed to run up to 8 hours on a tank. It kept our efficient refrigerator going overnight for 11 hours.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I bought a 2800watt generator at the beginning of the year to use during powercuts (haven't had a powercut yet tho) and all I do is run it monthly with about a 300watt load for 20-30 mins or so. I dont bother emptying the fuel out of the carb, as its getting a run every few weeks, but I do treat the petrol with briggs&stratton fuel fit.

Its quite good I havent had a powercut yet as I will be putting quite a bit of a load on the generator and I dont like thrashing stuff too hard when they are new, just break them in nice and gently like I have been doing. Because I think they might last a few years longer then normal, plus you want a generator to be running as smooth as possible when your relying on it to run your household stuff without causing damage, especially with the non inverter generator like I have.


----------



## Toolworker (Jul 15, 2019)

Toolworker said:


> Any advice on gas continuing to come out when I drain the carburetor bowl by pulling the cord with the spark plug disconnected?


I called Honda and figured it out. The manual is really misleading.

I posted the answer in this separate thread so people looking for the same thing can find it.


----------

